# Single origin espresso with V60



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone tried brewing a single origin espresso roast on the V60? Would you suggest to grind finer or coarser for darker roasts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is it your trying to brew ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Coarser grind for darker roasts and/or more soluble coffees at a similar looking roast colour.

You could also try adding all the brew water in one pour after the bloom, rather than a pulse pour too?

Let's say you are brewing 13:220g, you could try 20g bloom, stir well, then after 30sec add 200g in one continuous pour aiming ~3:00 total.

If that is under extracted, bloom 20g for 30sec then break up pours in to 50g every 30sec...if that is over, find something in between, whilst still aiming for ~3:00 overall (or ~2:30 if skipping a bloom & going straight in for a pulsed pour, stirring slurry at first pour). Times are start points, different coffees might centre around slightly different times.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks, the beans are from Limu, Ethiopia. I will it give it a try with slightly coarser than normal grind and then adjust based on taste.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

In my limited experience with darker roasted coffee, i've found them to be less soluble than the same bean on a medium roast and have required a finer grind to get an equivalent brewed extraction?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Step21 said:


> In my limited experience with darker roasted coffee, i've found them to be less soluble than the same bean on a medium roast and have required a finer grind to get an equivalent brewed extraction?


Different beans have different levels of solubility, so one dark bean might be less soluble than another lighter bean, but usually the same bean taken darker will be more soluble.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Different beans have different levels of solubility, so one dark bean might be less soluble than another lighter bean, but usually the same bean taken darker will be more soluble.


I did notice that a Nicaraguan bean i roasted at home myself recently was less soluble when roasted darker. However, my manual home roasting technique is somewhat imprecise! so it may have been darker but less developed.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, it turns out the beans were quite a light roast (by espresso standards) and worked quite nicely with V60.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Step21 said:


> I did notice that a Nicaraguan bean i roasted at home myself recently was less soluble when roasted darker. However, my manual home roasting technique is somewhat imprecise! so it may have been darker but less developed.


Dark on the outside, light on the inside?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> Dark on the outside, light on the inside?


I don't know as i didn't break any beans open but there's a good chance that may have been the case. The TDS of the brew (with the grinder set at the same setting from the last batch of the same bean) was lower. I ground a couple of clicks finer and it made a really great brew. Didn't notice any off flavours or defects.


----------

